# Does your engine sound louder when low on gas?



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

I've noticed this for a while...every time I'm down to about a 1/4 tank of gas, the engine sounds louder. It immediately sounds more muted when I fill her up. Nothing else seems different about the car otherwise. Anyone else noticed this? I'm just wondering if this is normal, or if it's something I should be concerned about.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Nope. Then again, I rarely wait until it's 1/4 tank...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

cantona7 said:


> I've noticed this for a while...every time I'm down to about a 1/4 tank of gas, the engine sounds louder. It immediately sounds more muted when I fill her up. Nothing else seems different about the car otherwise. Anyone else noticed this? I'm just wondering if this is normal, or if it's something I should be concerned about.


Fuller tank helping to muffle some noise while an emptier tank creating a resonance chamber for noise to get "ampified" perhaps? :dunno:


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmmm...so this isn't normal then? I kinda vaguely remember the engine sounding louder in my old Saab when I was lower on gas as well. Again, other than the sound the car doesn't seem to feel any different. :dunno:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

doeboy said:


> Fuller tank helping to muffle some noise while an emptier tank creating a resonance chamber for noise to get "ampified" perhaps? :dunno:


:thumbup: That's my guess.


----------

